# Flouride supplement for 6 month old breastfeeding baby?



## charligrl03 (Dec 27, 2006)

My ped wrote me a script today for a flouride supplement for my son...I've just started solids (which she's not happy about) and am nursing every hour (which she thinks is rediculous). I told her my older two didn't take that supplement...she said they should have...i've never even heard of that before...any suggestions?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Flouride is just useful topically. Internally it's a poison. I wouldn't use it.

-Angela


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

yes, it's poison. put that scrip in the circular file where it belongs.

and a 6 month old nursing every hour is totally normal. your doctor is woefully misinformed.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you sure its a flouride supplement? I would be really surprised that a doc would prescribe that - a vitamin d supp, maybe (not that I agree with that either) but I haven't yet heard of docs prescribing flouride for babies









Don't do it. It is poison.


----------



## charligrl03 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Are you sure its a flouride supplement? I would be really surprised that a doc would prescribe that - a vitamin d supp, maybe (not that I agree with that either) but I haven't yet heard of docs prescribing flouride for babies









Don't do it. It is poison.

She said it was flouride...because breastfed babies don't get enough of it...my oldest boys...I think I mentioned didn't get it and with all the stuff i'm hearing about flouride now, Ya I was surprised too...but she did say it also had Vitamin D. It's called Triviflor...is there anywhere I can look that up?


----------



## MamaCAS (Jan 6, 2005)

You probably don't have the time or energy to read a whole book on the topic but there is an excellent one called "The Fluoride Deception". I don't believe there is ANY nutritional requirement for flouride. Topical application may benefit teeth. Ingestion of flouride does not benefit teeth and may have serious health impacts. Flouride is neurotoxic. Just read the back of your own fluoride toothpaste tube; the warning is as strong as anything you will see that you are not to swallow it and if you do, call poison control.

I cannot imagine why your doctor thinks this is needed but I would really push for a detailed explanation before I did it.


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

i wouldn't use it.


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

My pediatrician also told me she was writing me a script for a flouride supplement. I looked her straight in the face and told her to save the tree and not waste the paper.

She started in on the "she needs it for healthy bones and teeth yada yada" and I just told her, "thank you, I've done my research and made my decision."

Even the FDA admits it's poison. It's put in the water for those people who "forget" to properly brush their teeth and because you need trace amounts of it (that much is true).

However, if you eat green leafy veggies and you eat brightly colored veggies (carrots, red peppers), you will get plenty. Too many people don't eat properly, so the dental association basicaly throws the baby out with the bathwater.

They only concern themselves with the dental portion of human bodies. It's not malice or anything like that, it's simply that they honestly want people's teeth to be better... and forget that those teeth reside in a full body!









And FYI, it's more poisonous than lead, so yeah... it's no question poisonous!


----------



## charligrl03 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amris* 

Even the FDA admits it's poison.

However, if you eat green leafy veggies and you eat brightly colored veggies (carrots, red peppers), you will get plenty. Too many people don't eat properly, so the dental association basicaly throws the baby out with the bathwater.

They only concern themselves with the dental portion of human bodies.

And FYI, it's more poisonous than lead, so yeah... it's no question poisonous!


THanks...I'm not giving it to my son...ever! I'm also thinking about switching to a holistic ped...My SIL goes to one...I wonder if there are any requirements to see one?


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

No way! Throw it out!


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *charligrl03* 
THanks...I'm not giving it to my son...ever! I'm also thinking about switching to a holistic ped...My SIL goes to one...I wonder if there are any requirements to see one?

Nope, only problem is sometimes your insurance won't cover it. If that's not an issue, then please definitely do it.


----------



## mom2katie (Jun 19, 2006)

If I remember correctly I believe that the ADA even came out with a statement in early November stating that there was no benefit to infants given flouride and strongly warned against its overuse.

Our ped gave us that same scrip and I threw it out. I just don't see how ingesting Fl is going to help her teeth. Fl needs to be applied topically!


----------



## pjforbus (Jan 3, 2007)

My ped gave us a script for that too for my 8 month old son because I live in a community that does not fluoridate the water and I also live on a well. I threw the script out because my child will get enough fluoride naturally and in toothpaste when he needs it. Glad to hear that other parents are doing the same thing.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

Whoa! You are kidding me! Why on earth would they not put fluoride in baby toothpaste if they are supposed to eat it? LOL.. Fluoride is a poison in which my children will never be exposed if I can help it LOL... Id throw that script in the trash sooooo fast... and then call the doc and fax over some info on fluoride being a poison and then find another ped/family doc


----------



## Dandy (Oct 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjforbus* 
My ped gave us a script for that too for my 8 month old son because I live in a community that does not fluoridate the water and I also live on a well. I threw the script out because my child will get enough fluoride naturally and in toothpaste when he needs it. Glad to hear that other parents are doing the same thing.

My pediatrician said the same thing... made a big stink about how the city I live in doesn't put fluoride in the water. I kept saying "He only drinks breastmilk."

Fortunately, I looked through the mothering articles here and decided to ignore that advice.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Are there any advantages to giving babe the OTC tri-vit (A, D, E) that _doesn't_ contain fluoride? Our ped just have us a script for the flouride-containing one too so I am in the midst of researching if this is even necessary. I have read a lot of back-and-forth on whether Vit D does or doesn't reach babe through breastmilk. I'm sure moms with older babes have more info on this. Any good resources that explain breastmilk contents that other moms have read?


----------



## OneWithTwo (Oct 17, 2006)

I was also just given a script for this. She wrote Flouride .25mg once a day.
she said it's liquid that she takes orally :/


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Are you sure its a flouride supplement? I would be really surprised that a doc would prescribe that - a vitamin d supp, maybe (not that I agree with that either) but I haven't yet heard of docs prescribing flouride for babies









Don't do it. It is poison.

My oldest DD was given vitamins with fluoride and Iron at 6 weeks old. Unfortunately I didn't know any better and gave them to her, or tried. I had to mix them in her bottle. The sad thing is she was on iron fortified formula at the time.









We no longer use fluoride. I would just throw it away.


----------



## OneWithTwo (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
My oldest DD was given vitamins with fluoride and Iron at 6 weeks old. Unfortunately I didn't know any better and gave them to her, or tried. I had to mix them in her bottle. The sad thing is she was on iron fortified formula at the time.









We no longer use fluoride. I would just throw it away.

Campbell was too! she was on a fortifier that had iron in it, plus EBM and I was taking Iron. They told me I had to give her the vitamins in her bottle. It made her puke, I stopped it immediatly.


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

Have you seen this article New Fluoride Warning for Infants
it says to keep drinking water with fluoride away from children under 1, if water with fluoride is not good, I imagine that supplements really aren't good!


----------



## charligrl03 (Dec 27, 2006)

Just an update...I decided against the script...my husband agreed...and after all the research we are switching to non-flouridated toothpaste!! The doc said there was vitamin d in there also and mentioned that it stained the teeth...i'm not for destroying my ds's cutesy smile or anything else for that matter...so no...no flouride for us!


----------

